# Its March!!!!!!!!



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Its March and I cant remember when we ever got this much snow this late in the year. I will be camping in a month, if I can get out of the driveway. Never mind the date, its a month off. I know it aint nothing for those up north but for us in southern Maryland this is a fluke.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So far, I ve been lucky. Was expecting 10-12 and have maybe 4. Usually I hate the wind with snow but once in a while and this is the once, the wind blows the snow off my driveway. My driveway is 80% dry, gotta love it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe it is March here-yesterday I saw a robin, a moth, and mosquito!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yuck! That's why I moved from Illinois to Texas. (Not really the reason, but it makes sense to me now).

Yesterday here in Abilene, I noticed some trees are beginning to bloom.

Mark


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well out here on the eastern tip of long island we have about 12" of snow. I had to start up the backhoe to clear the driveway, which is a first in a long time. My driveway is about 600 feet long, and has a clearing on one side, and trees on the other so I had snow drifts that were about 3' deep along the whole driveway.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish we would get this and have the ground white all Winter!!!

So much nicer in the winter........IMO

But here is snow.......I was up in Canada snowmobiling last week.........

Photo of a school bus buried in snow..........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my daughter said her Tulips are coming up


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We were fortunate enough to have missed all that fun. I stepped out of work last friday and heard the peepers at the river. We have robins in the yard and forsythia are thinking about changing there look for spring. It sure did my heart good to hear the sounds of spring. The temp has dropped and is real cold but still clear. Hope we don't pay for it later. We have had snow storms in March before. Hang in there time change is Sunday. That means spring is soon. LET THE CAMPING BEGIN.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Maybe it is March here-yesterday I saw a robin, a moth, and mosquito!


I saw them also.

However, here in Florida the robins are a mob. A flock of about 300 invaded my neighborhood foraging for food.

This is the one time of year for us when the robins are more plentiful than mosquitos!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

clarkely said:


> I wish we would get this and have the ground white all Winter!!!
> 
> So much nicer in the winter........IMO
> 
> ...


Now *THAT* is a lot of snow.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Are the dates on the photos 2 Apr or 4 Feb or did someone miss a month?

I was in South Dakota this past week when we had a real nice blow and it was a mess. No pictures but the wind was blowing and we had 3 to 4 foot drifts from 6 to 10 inches of snow..


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









Here in ski country Colorado we went on our first camping trip last weekend and will be going again in two weeks. Earliest start so far, has been in the 60's for the past couple of weeks with no snow in sight. I think the earth has shifted a bit or something. OK with me! Be safe and we will be praying for you easterners while out around the campfire!!!!!

Tony


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

It was 70 here on saturday....the trees are putting out leaves and then we got snow on saturday. First time in about 7 years here. A nice treat when you're off and can watch your kids smash snowballs in each others faces.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

It's zero fahrenheit here right now. Even the dog doesnt like it. At least I'm not going to make her ride in the back of the truck (no cap) in her crate when I take her up to the cottage today. No one else going she can have the back seat.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I will take any unwanted snow or rain anyone want to get rid of. Just send our way we can use all the moisture we can get.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I will take any unwanted snow or rain anyone want to get rid of. Just send our way we can use all the moisture we can get.


Sure wish I could figure out how to get it to you, Bill!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Woo hoo, only three months more of snow. Yea were in ALASKA.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Woo hoo, only three months more of snow. Yea were in ALASKA.


well, if that Volcano blows, you'll have more to worry about than shoveling snow!


----------

